# FYI: Sunday morning, Amazon pages semi-down



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently they're rolling out an upgrade -- and there's some fairly reliable sources saying Amazon web services is down in at least one region.  I've been able to access/buy books from my phone app, but there are no buy buttons on the main website page.  I've checked using multiple browsers and different accounts.  

But I did get my newspaper delivered promptly to my kindle this morning and I can still download my content. I also got an email confirmation of expected delivery of a physical item that should come next week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Alexa can't understand anything I'm saying, either.  We are having some rain here and I wondered if the whole Internet was down.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Alexa is just giving me the red, humming ring of doom. 

I guess I'll have to wait until later to buy more books? Items? Hardship that one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If anyone was panicked, my Echo is working again...call off the Red Alert!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here with Alexa.  This morning . . . oooooh, not another tech problem?!  All is well now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, she's back to her moody self and pretending that she doesn't understand me anymore. Selective hearing.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

She definitely had selective hearing for me before I went to work... didn't realize it was because her brainz were down!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . when I first became aware of the issue on Sunday morning,  I decided to send Amazon an email alerting them to the issue on the off chance they didn't already know.

Well, I got a response!

Basically they said, "Yeah, thanks, there's a glitch in the system and we're working on it.  Meanwhile, sorry for your trouble and we've applied a $5 promotional credit to your account."

So super customer service!


----------

